# Titus Oseo Build Up



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

I posted last week that I had ordered a Titus Oseo carbon fiber bike from Colorado Cyclist last week, well it finally arrived yesterday (in pieces...I wanted to build it myself) and wanted to post a picture of the finished product. The build went smoothly, as I took my time. I still have some fine tuning to do, like seatpost height and seat angle, and some minor tweaks to the derailleurs, but I think it turned out nice...what do you think? I will post a review of it once I get some miles on it and get all the settings dialed in.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Sharp ride ...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's money


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Italianrider76 said:


> That's money



As in cool...or lots of money? Anyway...thanks for the replies guys. Actually, I think I got a good deal...the whole kit and kaboodle delivered for $3636! Not bad huh for all Dura Ace, Reynolds carbon wheels and FSA K-Force Parts (cranks are the new SLK Light hollow carbon). Getting ready to go out for the maiden boyage and see what it actually rides like (my guess is stiff.) I'll let you know when I get back!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

What saddle is that?

Very nice!


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> What saddle is that?
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks Dirt Boy. The saddle is a Douglas Race Evolution. It's Colorado Cyclist's house brand, but on the bottom it says VELO, so I assume that is who makes it for them. It's not the lightest, but seems to be fairly comfortable.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

where was it made?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great looking bike. Enjoy!


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> where was it made?



Not sure. I would assume in taiwan, since most carbon frames are made there, but there was no "made in" sticker anywhere on it. Titus is based out of Tempe, AZ and they make their titanium and aluminum frames in house there.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

*The Verdict is....*

Still too early to tell for sure, but after riding it once, here is what I can say....

It is definitely stiffer than any bike I have ever owned torsionally. Pedal effort equals forward momentum. Very little bottom bracket flex and very little front derailleur rub in big ring mashing while standing. The ride is very nice though. I do think the shaped seat stays do have a bit to do with that. The wheels are stiff as well, but do seem to soak up the chip and seal buzz that aluminum wheels transmitted to the bars. The K Force bars are the new generation short reach, shallow drop variety and I really like the way they feel in my hands. I have short arms, so the short reach is nice. The Dura Ace shifters seem to lack the positive click that the others I have owned had. Maybe because they are brand new and packed with grease, but they don't seem to have the nice audible and physical click; may be because of the grease and cold weather combined. They shift great however. I have never owned a full carbon clincher and was leary about the braking, but to my surprise, they braking was awsome. Reynolds supplies carbon specific pads with the wheels, as well as nice rim strips, tire levers, skewers and a nice spoke wrench for truing. I dont own a bike scale, so I did the double weigh with me on the scale and then me on the scale with the bike, and it came in right at 16 pounds with pedals and cages...about where I thought it would. The new FSA SLK Light hollow carbon cranks are very stiff as well...at least on par with Dura Ace, and the install was very easy too. I bought a torque wrench with this bike due to the high amount of carbon components, and FSA packages some of the TACX dynamic assembly compound with the seatpost, and I must tell you that your post will NOT slip if you use the compound and torque it to spec...very NICE. I am going to have to invest in some clear frame tape to put where the STI cables rub on the head tube or its going to rub through the paint in a hurry. 

I plan to put a fair number of miles on it this weekend since the weather is supposed to be nice and will report back with a more detailed analysys of the bike after those miles.

So far I am pleased with my choice, but still need more time to see if it will be my favorite bike ever.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Really nice bike,*

I like the color scheme a lot. That is without a doubt made in Asia. It actually looks like the PF Rs2. Still not a bad price with that component set up. Congrats.






bartmanthebiker said:


> Not sure. I would assume in taiwan, since most carbon frames are made there, but there was no "made in" sticker anywhere on it. Titus is based out of Tempe, AZ and they make their titanium and aluminum frames in house there.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Lazyrider said:


> I like the color scheme a lot. That is without a doubt made in Asia. It actually looks like the PF Rs2. Still not a bad price with that component set up. Congrats.



huh? that's def not the same frame... the titus has a straight tt and the seats stays have a different curve


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> huh? that's def not the same frame... the titus has a straight tt and the seats stays have a different curve


I totally agree...not even close. The Titus has a much bigger bottom bracket area as well


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

for 3300 bucks you did very very good


----------



## ABRider (Sep 2, 2007)

*Nice Bike!*

Cogratulations on the new Titus! It looks fantastic. I seems that Isogrid is plenty stiff but I'm wondering how much comfort Titus was able to engineer into the frame. The bow in the seatstays seems to be the opposite direction of the bow on my Giant TCR which is just slightly u-shaped. The Titus seems to be slightly m-shaped. It will be interesting to hear your comments about how it rides for longer timeframes. Have fun on the rocket!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

As far as the frame goes....I'm pretty sure it's made in the USA. Titus is the only company so far to patent the Isogrid Technology for bicycle frames and they likely do things in house....and it's definately not a copy of another frame due to the use of the Isogrid Technology (basically an internal spine allowing thinner walled tubes).

Other than that...I love Titus frames. They are beautiful bikes, great quality and if I had the money would have a custom Vuelo made for me.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Nice ride!*

I'm a Titus fan myself, though I haven't sampled their carbon wares. I'm especially interested in how you like the carbon wheels.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replys...I really am excited to get some longer rides on it. I still need to dial in the seat position; that's the worst part of setting up a new bike in my opinion...takes so long to get your old one dialed in and then you get a new one and it seems like forever to get it right. 

Lazyrider, my panties are not in a wad, but please, before you go posting that every asian made bike is the same. Yes, there are a lot of similarities in asian made frames, and a lot of GOOD frames are made there (as well as a lot of junk). Not picking on you my friend!

I am planning to call Titus tomorrow and find out where it is actually made. I will very surprised if it is made in the States, but that would be cool.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool bike, man. What were you riding previously?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

bartmanthebiker said:


> As in cool...or lots of money? Anyway...thanks for the replies guys. Actually, I think I got a good deal...the whole kit and kaboodle delivered for $3636! Not bad huh for all Dura Ace, Reynolds carbon wheels and FSA K-Force Parts (cranks are the new SLK Light hollow carbon). Getting ready to go out for the maiden boyage and see what it actually rides like (my guess is stiff.) I'll let you know when I get back!:thumbsup:


Lol......I meant money as in cool.......that bike is ultra-cool. Awesome build!!


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

My favorite pic is the very first one with all the goodies laid out on the tarp, better than X-mas!


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful bike. That was on my list of bikes recently (purchased a Felt F2)...

I wanted to buy it through my LBS. Unfortunately, Titus only did one run on the Oseo and stopped production. They sold the whole lot at a VERY discounted rated to CC so that would have been the only place I could buy it. My LBS is great and I ended up going with another bike (Felt F2).

Congrats on the new ride. 


BTW, to some of the folks who think that is just a re-badged PF or other Taiwanese bike, not true. That frame is Titus's. They were recently purchased by a giant CF products manufacture. The Iso-grid technology was and is owned by that company that bought Titus. I believe it was the only carbon road frame available with the technology. I am not quite sure why they only did one run of these bikes. They are not available at any local shop but CC.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I really like the bike and hope that it holds up well. Construction quality looks good. I really like the way it rides. I just got back from a 20 mile ride on a wide variety of road surfaces (all asphalt) and it rides beautifully! It soaks up chip and seal buzz very well. 

How did you get the inside info on the frames? I shot an email to Titus earlier today, but have not received a response yet.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Lazyrider, I emailed Titus to find out where it was actually made and will report back once I find out. I did find out that isogrid is really hemp cord that is fused with the carbon tubes and the hemp was produced by Pedal Force in Taiwan...so it's really a pedal force prouduct....JK


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Lol,*

hardee har har, as Ralph Kramden would say. Seriously, I love your Titus. The color scheme is beautiful. Would totally ride that thing. Not so sure about all the isogrid bull#$## as I take a lot of that marketing stuff with a grain of salt. Overall, it is a nice, sophisticated, classic looking frame. 

Not sure what the other guy was getting at about the company who owns the Isogrid technology yet it was a frame made by Titus. Seems nebulous at best. 




bartmanthebiker said:


> Lazyrider, I emailed Titus to find out where it was actually made and will report back once I find out. I did find out that isogrid is really hemp cord that is fused with the carbon tubes and the hemp was produced by Pedal Force in Taiwan...so it's really a pedal force prouduct....JK


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya. I will find out when titus responds to my email. Perhaps I will just call them and find out...if they will volunteer the info. I do find it interesting that they would sell that technology to another company.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice looking rig!
I'll be waiting for additional ride comments.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

bartmanthebiker said:


> Thanks for the information. I really like the bike and hope that it holds up well. Construction quality looks good. I really like the way it rides. I just got back from a 20 mile ride on a wide variety of road surfaces (all asphalt) and it rides beautifully! It soaks up chip and seal buzz very well.
> 
> How did you get the inside info on the frames? I shot an email to Titus earlier today, but have not received a response yet.


The shop owner and I called Titus on speaker phone and that is what they told us. They said there was no date that they could give us when it would ever be released to the public again.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

bartmanthebiker said:


> Not sure. I would assume in taiwan, since most carbon frames are made there, but there was no "made in" sticker anywhere on it. Titus is based out of Tempe, AZ and they make their titanium and aluminum frames in house there.


Please let us know what you find out. Are you sure about the aluminum frames. The Titus Website specifically states "handcrafted in Tempe, AZ. for the most of the Ti models and all of the exogrid models.

None of the Alum models, the Oseo, the full cf MTB or the a few of the Ti frames say that.

However, it sounds like they do make the lugs and the drop outs for the Oseo in house. Also, the factory tour talks about the final step for the Iso and Exo grid models is placement of bosses and guides.

Regardless, of where the frame is made, it is great to know the in the end the profit is going to a US company that is passionate about cycling.


By the way, The Bike is hot! Do you think the Black/White paint has anything to do with the name being very close to OReo?


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

Lifelover said:


> Please let us know what you find out. Are you sure about the aluminum frames. The Titus Website specifically states "handcrafted in Tempe, AZ. for the most of the Ti models and all of the exogrid models.
> 
> None of the Alum models, the Oseo, the full cf MTB or the a few of the Ti frames say that.
> 
> ...



I am still waiting for Titus to respond to my email, but may just call them here in a little while to see if they can answer my questions. I will be very surprised it is made here in the states. Their titanium bikes are sweet..especially the exogrid models. Cool technology.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

New shimano no longer clicks when it shifts: just smooth, efficient action. I think it's a definite improvement. I'm riding one bike now with old 7700 and it is has stiff clicks. Hate it.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

spinwax said:


> They are not available at any local shop but CC.


An LBS near me (Conte's in Arlington, VA) has one hanging in the window.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

AlexCad5 said:


> New shimano no longer clicks when it shifts: just smooth, efficient action. I think it's a definite improvement. I'm riding one bike now with old 7700 and it is has stiff clicks. Hate it.


I really prefer the click, as I have done a few double shifts because of wearing heavier gloves and a skull cap (cold outside) so I cant feel or hear the shifts as well.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*FYI, I place an order for a jersey at Colorado Cyclist and asked them*

about the Titus Oseo and country of origin. Sales Dept usually receive more detailed information on products than they put in catalogs. Anyway, they informed me that the Oseo was a "Taiwanese made frame". The $1500 for frame and fork is very reasonable and I would be tempted if I didn't recently pick up the Gooseberg. 





bartmanthebiker said:


> I am still waiting for Titus to respond to my email, but may just call them here in a little while to see if they can answer my questions. I will be very surprised it is made here in the states. Their titanium bikes are sweet..especially the exogrid models. Cool technology.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*On the theory...*

...that you can never have too many skis (I have 14 pairs), tennis rackets (I have 3), or bikes (I now have 3 roadies, 1 MTB), I just plunked down a deposit on a 54 cm. Oseo. Because I live in Berthoud, CO (Ever wonder why everybody in Colorado is subject to the "he who dies with the most toys wins" rule?), I went down to Colorado Springs yesterday and spec'ed out the build, and will go back down in a day or two for the final fitting. I kept mine to just over $3K starting with the following from the $2524 Ultegra Triple 6603-G kit (I'm 5' 8", 175 lbs.):

- Easton Curcuit wheels, Velox rim tape, Vittoria tubes
- Ultegra 6600 12x27 cassette
- Ultegra 6600 10-speed chain
- Ultegra 6603G Derailleurs, STI Triple Levers, 6600G brake calipers
- Ultegra 6601G BB English
- Ultegra 6604G crankset triple 30x39x50, 172.5 mm cranks
- FSA Orbit Integrated Headset
- Douglas carbon headset spacer kit
- Douglas race Evo saddle
- FSA SL-K carbon seatpost, 350 mm. 
- FSA OS 150 stem, 90 cm. 

...and the following upgrades:

- Conti Grand Prix 4000S tires
- K-Force Compact Carbon Bar, 42 cm.
- Aztec Vibewrap
- Ciussi Elite bottle cages
- Innovations 2nd wind carbon frame pump
- Look CX-6 Ti pedals
- Park IB-3 uni-tool, Sugoi Min-E-Bag
- Cateye Enduro 8 computer

I'm really looking forward to the K-Force bar. It's a new design that has a shorter drop and reach (125/80) which Scott at CC says lets you stay in the drops more often. 

Overall, I think it's going to be a really cool ride. Now, if it'll just stop snowing in Colorado and I can finish out my Masters Alpine race season without dinging myself (again)...


----------



## ABRider (Sep 2, 2007)

*Test Ride?*

SkiRacer55 did you test ride the Oseo? If so, how would you describe the ride characteristics of the bike? How was the stiffness on hills/sprints in the bottom bracket? How was the vertical compliance/comfort over rough pavement? Did CC have any information on why Titus has discontinued the model? You must have liked it since you ordered one. I'm thinking of getting one too so a little color would be appreciated.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

*Up to date review on the Oseo*



SkiRacer55 said:


> ...that you can never have too many skis (I have 14 pairs), tennis rackets (I have 3), or bikes (I now have 3 roadies, 1 MTB), I just plunked down a deposit on a 54 cm. Oseo. Because I live in Berthoud, CO (Ever wonder why everybody in Colorado is subject to the "he who dies with the most toys wins" rule?), I went down to Colorado Springs yesterday and spec'ed out the build, and will go back down in a day or two for the final fitting. I kept mine to just over $3K starting with the following from the $2524 Ultegra Triple 6603-G kit (I'm 5' 8", 175 lbs.):
> 
> - Easton Curcuit wheels, Velox rim tape, Vittoria tubes
> - Ultegra 6600 12x27 cassette
> ...



Nice choice! You are going to love the bike. I really am impressed with how well this bike rides. I took it on two longer rides this weekend and I must say that it really rides well! I still like it's bottom bracket stiffness, but they way it soaks up the buzz from chip and seal roads is amazing. I am really liking the Reynolds Attack carbon wheels. They accelerate quickly and maintain momentum well. They are stiff too. So far, I am very pleased with my choice. I think I have everything dialed in now, so riding is now a pleasure. You wil like the shorter drop of the new K Force bars. If I had to change one thing on my bike, it would be to different tires. I wish I would have chosen the Vittoria Open CX tires instead of the Michelin Pro 2's. I have had the Vittorias before and loved the way they rode. 

If you are looking for a quick handling crit bike...this is not your bike. Although it is no slouch in manuvering or sprinting, it lacks the super sharp (nervous) steering of a crit type bike. What it lacks in super quick steering, it makes up for with very stable handling on long, steep descents with some sweeping turns. It is more stage race than crit geometry. 

I still have not heard back from Titus as to it's country of origin, but Lazyrider seems to think it's made in Taiwan. It really doesn't matter to me...I like the bike no matter what country it came from.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*No, I did not test ride it...*



ABRider said:


> SkiRacer55 did you test ride the Oseo? If so, how would you describe the ride characteristics of the bike? How was the stiffness on hills/sprints in the bottom bracket? How was the vertical compliance/comfort over rough pavement? Did CC have any information on why Titus has discontinued the model? You must have liked it since you ordered one. I'm thinking of getting one too so a little color would be appreciated.


...I have lots of faith in the product, Titus, and Colorado Cyclist, plus I the Bicycling review and bartmanthebiker's initial take, earlier in this thread, pretty much convinced me. What happened, and I believe this was also earlier in this thread, Titus made a batch of the Oseos, then Titus was bought by a major CF manufacturer...so they stopped making Oseos, at least temporarily, until the parent company decides where they want to go with Titus. Colorado Cyclist heard about this, and purchased the remaining inventory of Oseos. CC is selling the frame for $1499 and they say it lists for $2495, which I believe, just looking at the quality of the frame I picked out yesterday. Their build packages are also a very good buy, IMHO. My Ultegra triple build package was $1025, which is really good, considering you get a set of Easton circuit wheels, among other stuff. So, #1, I'm not likely to get a bike this good for this price again any time soon, so I went for it. 

Actually, the Bicycling review was in another thread, so I'll quote it again here:

"If you're a skier or snowboarder, you can imagine exactly how the Oseo takes corners. It carves them, like a big-shoveled, aggressively shaped board, railing sweeping blacktop arcs and holding a line perfectly, even at 50 mph. At speed, the stiff carbon-fiber frame takes steering input from your hips and hands effortlessly, and the faster you're going, the more instinctive the bike becomes. And while the Oseo is stiff enough to turn your pedaling effort into instant speed, its Isogrid frame so effectively quiets road buzz, you'd swear you're going slower than you are. A word on Isogrid: Titus winds a series of carbon spines throughout each frame tube, much like a skeleton. The idea is that, rather than having to increase the size of an entire tube or thicken its walls for stability, Titus can add more support strategically, with less additional weight. As far as we can tell, it works.

There are some trade-offs. That silken ride is partly due to a long wheelbase, which causes steering to feel a bit slow when you're not really motoring; a high bottom-bracket shell contributes to that sensation. In fact, while riding in a pack the bike can seem nearly asleep until you get used to its quiet mien. It doesn't take more work to steer or jump with the group; it's that the response is so subtle you have to recalibrate your expectations. And while shaped seat- and chainstays are great at preventing uncomfortable impacts from jarring your hindquarters, they also tell your brain that the bike accelerates slowly in a dead sprint. It actually doesn't--we were able to stay with our type-A cohorts in town-line accelerations--but the fireworks feel more muted. Bottom line: This is a great bike for speedsters who need a bike that can take away some of the pain of four-hour stints in the saddle.

HIT: One of the smoothest fast bikes we've tested 
MISS: At this price, more-elite drivetrains are available 
PRICE: $4,210 
WEIGHT: 17.75 lb. (54cm) 
SIZES: 50, 52, 54 (tested) 56, 58, 60cm 
FRAME: Isogrid carbon 
FORK: Isogrid carbon 
COMPONENT HIGHLIGHTS: Shimano Ultegra drivetrain, cassette (12-25), compact crank (50/34), brakes and wheels; Continental A&F 23c tires; Ritchey Streem barally, the Bicycling review was in another thread, so I'll quote it again here:"

Out here in the Rockies, all the major rides (e. g., Elephant Rock) and a lot of our training/riding is all up and down. My current roadies (2002 Litespeed Tuscany, 2004 Trek 5000) are more toward the crit bike end of the spectrum. They're okay going downhill, but I wanted something a little less nervous. They're also okay going uphill, but I wanted something maybe a little lighter and more efficient. I'm also into performance with comfort, at age 59 and a half. So I think I'm gonna get that with the Oseo. The part in the review about a big, carving ski was especially cool. In Masters Alpine racing, I race all events, but my favorites are Super G and downhill...and I'm fine skiing on a 165 cm. slalom ski, but what I _really_ like is making big, high speed turns on something like a 205 Atomic Super G. 

It has a 73 degree head tube and a little longer wheelbase than my other two rides, but it sounds like when you pedal, it basically goes forward with out any side to side boogie. As I say, the weather ain't real bike friendly these days, but as soon as it is, I'll put in some miles and post an update...


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Bartman, all I can tell you is that if you call CC and ask they*

at least told me that is was a "Taiwanese made frame". The fact that Titus hasn't got back to you probably tells you that they like most bike "manufacturers" don't want to give out this information too easily. Hey, I love my carbon Taiwan bike so it isn't a knock, but I respect the fact that it came with a "made in Taiwan" sticker on it. It is what it is. 




bartmanthebiker said:


> Nice choice! You are going to love the bike. I really am impressed with how well this bike rides. I took it on two longer rides this weekend and I must say that it really rides well! I still like it's bottom bracket stiffness, but they way it soaks up the buzz from chip and seal roads is amazing. I am really liking the Reynolds Attack carbon wheels. They accelerate quickly and maintain momentum well. They are stiff too. So far, I am very pleased with my choice. I think I have everything dialed in now, so riding is now a pleasure. You wil like the shorter drop of the new K Force bars. If I had to change one thing on my bike, it would be to different tires. I wish I would have chosen the Vittoria Open CX tires instead of the Michelin Pro 2's. I have had the Vittorias before and loved the way they rode.
> 
> If you are looking for a quick handling crit bike...this is not your bike. Although it is no slouch in manuvering or sprinting, it lacks the super sharp (nervous) steering of a crit type bike. What it lacks in super quick steering, it makes up for with very stable handling on long, steep descents with some sweeping turns. It is more stage race than crit geometry.
> 
> I still have not heard back from Titus as to it's country of origin, but Lazyrider seems to think it's made in Taiwan. It really doesn't matter to me...I like the bike no matter what country it came from.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Coolness...*



bartmanthebiker said:


> Nice choice! You are going to love the bike. I really am impressed with how well this bike rides. I took it on two longer rides this weekend and I must say that it really rides well! I still like it's bottom bracket stiffness, but they way it soaks up the buzz from chip and seal roads is amazing. I am really liking the Reynolds Attack carbon wheels. They accelerate quickly and maintain momentum well. They are stiff too. So far, I am very pleased with my choice. I think I have everything dialed in now, so riding is now a pleasure. You wil like the shorter drop of the new K Force bars. If I had to change one thing on my bike, it would be to different tires. I wish I would have chosen the Vittoria Open CX tires instead of the Michelin Pro 2's. I have had the Vittorias before and loved the way they rode.
> 
> If you are looking for a quick handling crit bike...this is not your bike. Although it is no slouch in manuvering or sprinting, it lacks the super sharp (nervous) steering of a crit type bike. What it lacks in super quick steering, it makes up for with very stable handling on long, steep descents with some sweeping turns. It is more stage race than crit geometry.
> 
> I still have not heard back from Titus as to it's country of origin, but Lazyrider seems to think it's made in Taiwan. It really doesn't matter to me...I like the bike no matter what country it came from.



...thanks for the feedback. What you're describing is _exactly_ the kind of ride and handling I'm looking for. I'm really looking forward to getting on my new ride. Question for you: as you can see, I went with Continentals, but I could change that. Why Contis? They're relatively light, and I have had good luck with them not flatting very much. I always carry a spare tube or two and tools, it's just that I'd rather not deal with flats any more than I have to. I've heard people say that they think Contis have a plastic-y feel, and don't handle the way Michelins, Vredesteins, or Vittorias do...wuddia think? (I can probably still get the tire choice changed). What about flat resistance for something like a Vittoria?

Thanks!


----------



## ABRider (Sep 2, 2007)

*Tires*

SkiRacer, thanks for the perspective on the Oseo. It's getting way tempting for me, and I think I may have to take a jaunt down to CC to test ride one. 

I would highly recommend the Veloflex Black tire. They are 300 threads per inch and seem to ride the most similar to a tubular that I have found. They are produced in the old Italian Vittoria plant that was bought-out by the employees when Vittoria moved their production to Asia a few years ago. These tires ride extremely smooth and I don't get many flats on them. The only downside is they wear reasonably quickly. In my opinion they are worth an up-charge and I will request them if I move forward on an Oseo.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

*tire choices*

I think the Contis are fine tires. I would agree on the puncture resistance too, as I have had good luck with them, but I feel they dont ride as nice as the others. I have the Michelin Pro 2's on right now and will wear them out and switch to either the Vittorias or try the Veloflex's and see what they are like. Contis will wear very well too, in my opinion compared to some of the others. Any of them are great tires...just boils down to preference and personal experience with each brand. 

Let me know what you think of the saddle as well. I got the same saddle and so far like it, but still think my previous generation Flite Genuine Gel is still the most comfortable saddle that I have used. Time will tell as saddles take a while to break in. I went with white to match the bike...bad choice! Looks pretty when new, but gets dirty in a hurry when you have to change a flat or your hands have a little grunge on them. 

Also, pick up some Finish Line Pro Gold chain lube when you are there...this stuff is amazing! I was skeptical at first, but it really woks well. It is ceramically enhanced and imbeds in the shifting surfaces of the cogs and chain to make it run super smooth, and remain fairly clean. I degreased the chain before instal and then lubed the chain with this stuff and went two rides, then wiped it down very well and applied a little more. Good Stuff!

You're gonna love the bike! Let us all know how you like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

The shop that I work in Texas sells Titus and we have a Oseo frame and fork in a 54cm, been sitting at the shop for about a year now. If anyone wants to buy it send me a PM


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

ABRider said:


> SkiRacer, thanks for the perspective on the Oseo. It's getting way tempting for me, and I think I may have to take a jaunt down to CC to test ride one.
> 
> I would highly recommend the Veloflex Black tire. They are 300 threads per inch and seem to ride the most similar to a tubular that I have found. They are produced in the old Italian Vittoria plant that was bought-out by the employees when Vittoria moved their production to Asia a few years ago. These tires ride extremely smooth and I don't get many flats on them. The only downside is they wear reasonably quickly. In my opinion they are worth an up-charge and I will request them if I move forward on an Oseo.



I would certainly encourage a test ride. I went in blind not knowing what to expect, but I didnt think I would be disappointed....and my assumptions were right. 

Stinks you Colorado guys have to pay sales tax though, that's money you could spend on more stuff!


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

b24fsb said:


> The shop that I work in Texas sells Titus and we have a Oseo frame and fork in a 54cm, been sitting at the shop for about a year now. If anyone wants to buy it send me a PM


You are going to have to get pretty aggressive pricing with the deal Colorado Cyclist is running. $1495 for frame and fork.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

That saddle looks similar to a Fizik Aliante in shape? Is it? Is it comfortable? How is the padding, thin, thick, just right?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks much...*



bartmanthebiker said:


> I think the Contis are fine tires. I would agree on the puncture resistance too, as I have had good luck with them, but I feel they dont ride as nice as the others. I have the Michelin Pro 2's on right now and will wear them out and switch to either the Vittorias or try the Veloflex's and see what they are like. Contis will wear very well too, in my opinion compared to some of the others. Any of them are great tires...just boils down to preference and personal experience with each brand.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the saddle as well. I got the same saddle and so far like it, but still think my previous generation Flite Genuine Gel is still the most comfortable saddle that I have used. Time will tell as saddles take a while to break in. I went with white to match the bike...bad choice! Looks pretty when new, but gets dirty in a hurry when you have to change a flat or your hands have a little grunge on them.
> 
> ...



...I'm gonna stay with the Contis. I think what you're talking about is Proline Pro Gold, and I use it and love it. Re the saddle, I'll let you know. I'll give it a try, but what I have on my other two rides...no laughing, it works for me...is a Koobi AU Gel, which is comfortable and supportive from the get go, no break in required. I've also ridden Flite Genuine Gel, and they are XLNT also. I may have a few tweaks left to go on the Oseo, but basically I'm sure it's gonna be a great ride...main thing now is for me to get my sorry carcass on it and get some miles. I'm actually in OK shape, considering I had arthroscopic knee surgery to remove some damaged cartilage in my right knee on December 17, and started skiing/race training again 3 1/2 weeks ago...but it will get better. Watch this space!


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

*Hey Skiracer55*

Did you get your new Titus yet? Take a picture of that bad boy and throw it on this thread!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Picking it up tomorrow...*



bartmanthebiker said:


> Did you get your new Titus yet? Take a picture of that bad boy and throw it on this thread!


...as y'all probably know, it continues to snow like there's no tomorrow here in the Rockies, no biking any time soon, so I'm going to be skiing for the next 3 days...but I _will_ get some pix and post this weekend...


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...as y'all probably know, it continues to snow like there's no tomorrow here in the Rockies, no biking any time soon, so I'm going to be skiing for the next 3 days...but I _will_ get some pix and post this weekend...


I cant blame you! My mom and dad live in Durango, Co and have been hammered by snow this winter...they sent some pics last week and had close to 4 feet on the level and drifts as high as 8! 

New Mexico has been getting a fair amount, but mainly rain at lower elevations (Albuquerque is where I live) 

Look forward to your pictures!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*And here 'tis...*

.....


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

She's a beauty! Have you ridden it yet? Give us a report when you get some miles on it!

BTW I now have about 300 miles on mine and love it! Very nice bikes. Also, Titus did get back with me on the country of origin for this frame and it was made in Taiwan then shipped back for paint and prep at Titus in Tempe, AZ. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Did they put a*

"painted in USA" sticker on it. LOL
I do like your bike a lot. Paint scheme is awesome. Looks like the new Schwinn Peleton Pro. Good luck. 



bartmanthebiker said:


> She's a beauty! Have you ridden it yet? Give us a report when you get some miles on it!
> 
> BTW I now have about 300 miles on mine and love it! Very nice bikes. Also, Titus did get back with me on the country of origin for this frame and it was made in Taiwan then shipped back for paint and prep at Titus in Tempe, AZ.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I have 2.1 miles on it...*



bartmanthebiker said:


> She's a beauty! Have you ridden it yet? Give us a report when you get some miles on it!
> 
> BTW I now have about 300 miles on mine and love it! Very nice bikes. Also, Titus did get back with me on the country of origin for this frame and it was made in Taiwan then shipped back for paint and prep at Titus in Tempe, AZ.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!


...which is basically to the end of the block and back one sunny day after ski race training. If it is warm enough, I'm going for a longer ride next week, but I'm already pretty sure I'm going to love it. Hey, I don't care if it was made in Taiwan. In fact, that's not necessarily bad. I think everybody forgets that the Pacific Rim was the early innovator in precision machine alignment of frames and precision robotic brazing. To my eye, it looks like a fabulously well made and precisely finished frame. So watch this space, I'll be back soon with a report!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

SkiRacer55 said:


> .....


what happened to the white Douglas saddle? You still have it or did you sell it?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*bartman and skiracer55, question about geometry.*

Dig the pictures of this bike! bartman and skiracer55 what size are your frames? Noticed on the geometry chart that for all except the smallest frame all have 73 STA and 73 HTA. Was this a change from your (bartman and skiracer55) previous setup? did it change your reach much? 

i think it resembles the Colnago Cristallo, which makes it a bargain.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*It is a Douglas...*



capt_phun said:


> what happened to the white Douglas saddle? You still have it or did you sell it?


...I had my choice of white or black, and I went with black. On my other two road steeds, I have a Koobi AU Gel saddle. I'm gonna give the Douglas a shot, because it seems pretty good. If it doesn't work out, I'll go with another Koobi...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*My other two road steeds...*



cmg said:


> Dig the pictures of this bike! bartman and skiracer55 what size are your frames? Noticed on the geometry chart that for all except the smallest frame all have 73 STA and 73 HTA. Was this a change from your (bartman and skiracer55) previous setup? did it change your reach much?
> 
> i think it resembles the Colnago Cristallo, which makes it a bargain.


...are a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany, and I forget the geometry on it, and a 2004 Trek 5000, which has a 73 head 74 seat angle. My Trek is a 54 cm., my Oseo is also a 54. My Trek also has a really short stem (70 cm.) and a very upright feel. The Oseo is definitely more stretched out (although the effective top tube is almost identical to the Trek's measurement), because I have a 90 cm. FSA stemon the Oseo. However, I have about 40 cm. of spacers, plus I spec'ed the FSA K-Force Compact bars, which have a shorter drop and reach than most bars (125/80). Scott at CC highly recommended these bars, says they let him stay in the drops a lot more and a lot more confortably. I was also using 40 cm. wide bars; Scott measured my shoulder width and told me to go with a 42 cm. bar...easier breathing, more comfort. So right now...with all of 2.1 miles on it...it feels a touch more stretched out, but I think because of the relatively high spacer stack and the compact bars, still quite comfortable. Watch this space!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Did you return the white? interested in selling the white if youstill have it?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*No, sorry...*



capt_phun said:


> Did you return the white? interested in selling the white if youstill have it?[/QUOT]
> 
> ...only had the black as original equipment...


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

damn i love that white gold and black paint scheme... looks like a schwinn peloton pro, beauty-ful. 

(oops, somebody else picked up on that similarity already. pretty anyway!)


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*First real ride...*

...and it's a winner. As bartmanthebiker says, it ain't a crit bike, but that's not what I wanted, because I already have two of those. Because of the angles, longer wheelbase, etc., the thing only turns when and where you point it. Otherwise, it tracks straight and true, which is great both going up and downhill. Incredibly stable in fast descents, but I also like the fact that when my speed drops on a climb, the front end keeps going straight up the hill instead of darting around (due to operator error...) as in my other bikes.

Probably the quietest ride of any bike I've ever had. You can feel the road, but it doesn't beat the snot out of you. Very, very efficient climber...the bottom bracket area is steady and stiff, and there's something about where I'm sitting on the frame that allows me to put more power from my quads and glutes into the climb. I'm really happy with the Easton Circuit wheels...for a relatively inexpensive wheelset, they are reasonably light, roll easily, and seem fairly sturdy. I like the straight pull spoke design, which is similar to the Cane Creek wheels I have on my Litespeed Tuscany. I put on Conti 4000S tires, which are slightly lighter than the regular 4000 tires, and I can feel the difference. Love the FSA Force Compact bars...in addition to allowing me to spend more time pedaling in the drops, they have great flat surfaces on the top that are perfect for secure gripping on the climbs. 

I'm really impressed with the Ultegra 6603G grouppo. It looks beautiful, and the G (grey) finish is actually lighter than the regular 6603 gear. I'm a Koobi saddle advocate, but I have to say the Douglas Evo Race saddle is doing the job so far. All the other components are top shelf as well. 

Well, that's it so far...I'm really looking forward to some longer rides, once I stop skiing and it warms up a little more....any questions, please ask...


----------



## wilks (Oct 8, 2005)

Resurrecting an old thread!!! I just built up an Oseo - got the frame for a great price. Rides great - I commute on it 26 miles each way several times a week, it's pretty light but very stable on 40+ mph descents. Wheels are great. 

Sram Force Grouppo, Ritchey Streem carbon bars, Selle Italia Flite gel flow saddle, FSA carbon post and Dura Ace tubeless wheels with fusion3 tubeless tires, Keo carbon pedals.


----------



## bennie222 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm glad someone dug this up.. guess these are at the age where they are making 2nd owners happy. I love my Oseo, I am hoping someone does something with this patent. I got mine over a year ago, put the black Ksyrium SL's on it, and the gold cable housings which are a nice touch and cheaper than Nokon cables. Added the control tech seatpost and stem, and the gold chain watcher. Came to me with Ritchey WCS carbon bars, ultegra shifting, slk crankset, DA brakes. The Ultremo R.1 tires are a nice touch as well. Hate this Bontrager saddle though, shopping a Fizik Aliante or a Prologo Scratch Pro. Weighs aboutg 17.3 with wb cages and speedplay pedals, probably 17.0 without them. Sorry, phone cam is all I have right here right now...


----------



## aranpolk (Apr 4, 2011)

*buying ads*

Can you sell advertising on this site? 
If you do, CPM or clicks?


----------

